# Cena Milano Venerdì 2 dicembre



## Skorpio (4 Novembre 2016)

*Cena Milano Venerdì 2 dicembre*

Io sarò in zona li per motivi di lavoro, e può esser carino pensare di incontrare qualcuno di voi e cenare assieme in allegria e serenità (no sex)

non l'ho mai fatto, mi sa proprio che mi passerà la voglia di scrivere dopo..

 però dice che nella vita bisogna un po' provarle le cose prima di lanciarsi in conclusioni azzardate, per cui..

a chi fa piacere aderire (essendo in zona)... lasci in questo 3D nei prossimi giorni un segno del suo appetito    :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sarò in zona li per motivi di lavoro, e può esser carino pensare di incontrare qualcuno di voi e cenare assieme in allegria e serenità *(no sex)*
> 
> non l'ho mai fatto, mi sa proprio che mi passerà la voglia di scrivere dopo..
> 
> ...


La
solita noia insomma 

Io ci sono


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La
> solita noia insomma
> 
> Io ci sono


Moi aussi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Ma sì, dai!


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2016)

Mi piacerebbe conoscerti. Al momento non posso ancora confermare.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

A parte che sono giovane (del forum sia chiaro) ma non esco con sconosciuti............
Mi piacerebbe molto incontrarvi, ma siamo decisamente lontani.
Un bicchiere di vino alla nostra salute.


----------



## Piperita (5 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> A parte che sono giovane (del forum sia chiaro) ma non esco con sconosciuti............
> Mi piacerebbe molto incontrarvi, ma siamo decisamente lontani.
> Un bicchiere di vino alla nostra salute.


Vale anche per me


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2016)

[video=youtube;rdkecMOT1ko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdkecMOT1ko[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

*Leda*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (5 Novembre 2016)

:wide-grin:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Vabbe' che dire vorrei davvero tanto poter partecipare ma la vedo dura  

comunque alla salute !!!! :cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe' che dire vorrei davvero tanto poter partecipare ma la vedo dura
> 
> comunque alla salute !!!! :cincin:


Magari!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari!


:kiss:


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sarò in zona li per motivi di lavoro, e può esser carino pensare di incontrare qualcuno di voi e cenare assieme in allegria e serenità (no sex)
> 
> non l'ho mai fatto, mi sa proprio che mi passerà la voglia di scrivere dopo..
> 
> ...


Adesso non riesco a sapere..ma mi piacerebbe esserci! 

Serve un largo anticipo o ci si può aggiungere anche a pochi giorni?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso non riesco a sapere..ma mi piacerebbe esserci!
> 
> Serve un largo anticipo o ci si può aggiungere anche a pochi giorni?


Anche un'ora prima conoscendoti


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe' che dire vorrei davvero tanto poter partecipare ma la vedo dura
> 
> comunque alla salute !!!! :cincin:


Sarebbe bello davvero


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Novembre 2016)

Io voglio sapere dove ci si incontra tutti prima di recarsi a cena.







Spoiler



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche un'ora prima conoscendoti


:rotfl::rotfl:..vero 

....ma sto migliorando!

Sono anche diventata quasi puntuale..quasi..
Ma credo che in quel quasi ci sia un pizzico di vanità del farmi attendere ..sto imparando a direzionarla 

Se riesco a incastrare le cose, vengo un sacco volentieri!
Sono sempre belle cene!


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere dove ci si incontra tutti prima di recarsi a cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verresti anche tu?
Mi piacerebbe conoscerti dal vivo!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe bello davvero


lo so :amici:



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere dove ci si incontra tutti prima di recarsi a cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai che  io e te si fa una cena, tete a tete


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Verresti anche tu?
> Mi piacerebbe conoscerti dal vivo!



Anche a me, tantissimo, davvero. Ma scherzavo 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo so :amici:
> 
> 
> Vai che  io e te si fa una cena, tete a tete


Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche a me, tantissimo, davvero. Ma scherzavo
> 
> 
> 
> Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ci dobbiamo incontrare al centro


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci dobbiamo incontrare al centro



Verso il mare?


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anche a me, tantissimo, davvero. Ma scherzavo
> 
> 
> 
> Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Che pollastra che sono!!

Però sarebbe bello riuscire prima o poi!


----------



## Andrea Lila (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che pollastra che sono!!
> 
> Però sarebbe bello riuscire prima o poi!



Non sei pollastra, non puoi conoscere i cristi che mi abitano :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso non riesco a sapere..ma mi piacerebbe esserci!
> 
> Serve un largo anticipo o ci si può aggiungere anche a pochi giorni?


L'architetto mi avrebbe detto che vuole la lista completa per fare la pianta del tavolo con almeno 48 ore di anticipo..

peraltro ci ho già litigato perché ha detto che in ogni caso mi posizionerà di fronte a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e quindi mi attende una serata piuttosto complessa....

[video=youtube;WPoxY_Vk5Bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPoxY_Vk5Bw[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Verso il mare?


Buono il pesce  si


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che pollastra che sono!!
> 
> Però sarebbe bello riuscire prima o poi!


Ma tu dalle parti delle Marche puoi arrivare  ?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'architetto mi avrebbe detto che vuole la lista completa per fare la pianta del tavolo con almeno 48 ore di anticipo..
> 
> peraltro ci ho già litigato perché ha detto che in ogni caso mi posizionerà di fronte a @_Brunetta_ e quindi mi attende una serata piuttosto complessa....
> 
> [video=youtube;WPoxY_Vk5Bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPoxY_Vk5Bw[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere dove ci si incontra tutti prima di recarsi a cena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io un'idea ce l'avrei anche, così su due piedi, incontrarsi prima tutti i partecipanti in camera mia d'albergo, tutti bendati, e aprire qualche 3d solo con le parole, come a simulare una discussione qui sul forum che non ci si vede

una prospettiva tipo forum ma dal vivo

sarebbe carino no?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2016)

*...*

primo aggiornamento a stasera 5 novembre:

Brunetta Si
Divi        Si
Leda       Si
Farfalla   Si
Danny    speriamo di Si
Fiammetta e' un problema (distanza) .. 
Andrea Lila vedi problemi di Fiammetta 
Ipazia speriamo di Si

Delfino Curioso e Piperita : se è per il fatto che siete nuovi, non credo ci siano problemi proprio, se siete o vivete in zona pensateci, dai!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io un'idea ce l'avrei anche, così su due piedi, incontrarsi prima tutti i partecipanti in camera mia d'albergo, tutti bendati, e aprire qualche 3d solo con le parole, come a simulare una discussione qui sul forum che non ci si vede
> 
> una prospettiva tipo forum ma dal vivo
> 
> sarebbe carino no?


Ma non sarebbe meglio vestiti di latex con il frustino 

la [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ne ha uno nell'armadio che non ha avuto modo di indossare  verooooo [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] !!!!!!!



Spoiler



Bruni di di sì :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (5 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio vestiti di latex con il frustino
> 
> la [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ne ha uno nell'armadio che non ha avuto modo di indossare  verooooo [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bella idea, ma..... Il culo da frustare chi ce lo metterebbe.......???


----------



## Piperita (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> primo aggiornamento a stasera 5 novembre:
> 
> Brunetta Si
> Divi        Si
> ...


Il problema più grande è la distanza...io sono molto sudista


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella idea, ma..... Il culo da frustare chi ce lo metterebbe.......???


Ma che domande fai ....tu :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio vestiti di latex con il frustino
> 
> la @_Brunetta_ ne ha uno nell'armadio che non ha avuto modo di indossare  verooooo @_Brunetta_ !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Vero!
Ma è due taglie meno. Troppo sadomaso! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero!
> Ma è due taglie meno. Troppo sadomaso! :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> primo aggiornamento a stasera 5 novembre:
> 
> Brunetta Si
> Divi        Si
> ...



Il problema per me è la distanza ma soprattutto  gli impegni di lavoro. Però dovete promettermi di aprire un 3d e raccontarci la serata.
da quello che ho letto di voi, sarà una serata divertentissima.


----------



## delfino curioso (5 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bella idea, ma..... Il culo da frustare chi ce lo metterebbe.......???



Se viene, "Oscuro" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Ho alcune pendenze mediche che avranno esito solo verso la fine di Novembre. Se farò ancora in tempo... In quel caso mi servirebbe la solita "assistenza" per persistente impossibilità a guidare...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho alcune pendenze mediche che avranno esito solo verso la fine di Novembre. Se farò ancora in tempo... In quel caso mi servirebbe la solita "assistenza" per persistente impossibilità a guidare...


:bici:


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :bici:


Beh, da qui sarebbe lunghetta... Tutta pianura, vero, però...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, da qui sarebbe lunghetta... Tutta pianura, vero, però...


:rotfl:
Non ho trovato auto tra le emoticon


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho alcune pendenze mediche che avranno esito solo verso la fine di Novembre. Se farò ancora in tempo... In quel caso mi servirebbe la solita "assistenza" per persistente impossibilità a guidare...


Quella è garantita tranquillo


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ho alcune pendenze mediche che avranno esito solo verso la fine di Novembre. Se farò ancora in tempo... In quel caso mi servirebbe la solita "assistenza" per persistente impossibilità a guidare...


Mmaaaaahhhhh ci sarai anche tu ???!!!??!! Aggggghhh 

è fattibile il teletrasporto ?!


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mmaaaaahhhhh ci sarai anche tu ???!!!??!! Aggggghhh
> 
> è fattibile il teletrasporto ?!


Beh, sai come me che con certe cose non si dice gatto finchè non è nel sacco.

Inoltre, sai anche che nel settore medico i tempi a volte si dilatano e magari pensi di essere libero alla data x e poi non è vero, quindi....

Diciamo che se un po' di cose vanno a posto, non mi dispiacerebbe...


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh, sai come me che con certe cose non si dice gatto finchè non è nel sacco.
> 
> Inoltre, sai anche che nel settore medico i tempi a volte si dilatano e magari pensi di essere libero alla data x e poi non è vero, quindi....
> 
> Diciamo che se un po' di cose vanno a posto, non mi dispiacerebbe...


  il teletrasporto era per me, visto che potresti partecipare  ......( con i dovuti distinguo di cui sopra )


----------



## marietto (5 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> il teletrasporto era per me, visto che potresti partecipare  ......( con i dovuti distinguo di cui sopra )


L'avevo capito... Volevo solo chiarire che la partecipazione non è scontata 

E comunque il teletrasporto adesso farebbe molto comodo anche a me...


----------



## kikko64 (7 Novembre 2016)

Per una serie di congiunzioni astrali favorevoli (Monza Rally Show) anch'io sarò in zona quel weekend ... 
Quindi aggiungetemi alla lista.


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2016)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Per una serie di congiunzioni astrali favorevoli (Monza Rally Show) anch'io sarò in zona quel weekend ...
> Quindi aggiungetemi alla lista.


Aggiornamento 6 novembre
Brunetta Si
Divi Si
Leda Si
Farfalla Si
Danny speriamo di Si 
Ipazia speriamo di Si
Marietto si (in auto con Brunetta o Farfalla)
Kikko64 si

A proposito anche io sono senza auto, il mio autista è impegnato in un safari in Kenia, se il ristorante fosse lontano dalla Metro ho bisogno di un passato anche io

Conto eventualmente su di te Kikko? (Salire con utente femmina mi è interdetto, è tradimento)


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Aggiornamento 6 novembre
> Brunetta Si
> Divi Si
> Leda Si
> ...


Meglio che conti sulle milanesi... [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] si perderebbe di sicuro


----------



## kikko64 (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meglio che conti sulle milanesi... @_kikko64_ si perderebbe di sicuro


Effettivamente io mi oriento meglio nel deserto del Sahara che a Milano ...


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Effettivamente io mi oriento meglio nel deserto del Sahara che a Milano ...


Va
bè tanto sai che puoi contare su un servizio taxi efficiente


----------



## kikko64 (7 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va
> bè tanto sai che puoi contare su un servizio taxi efficiente


quello che usa anche le corsie riservate ai tram ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> quello che usa anche le corsie riservate ai tram ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2016)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Effettivamente io mi oriento meglio nel deserto del Sahara che a Milano ...


..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (7 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..




sei un grande


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..


Ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Per una serie di congiunzioni astrali favorevoli (Monza Rally Show) anch'io sarò in zona quel weekend ...
> Quindi aggiungetemi alla lista.


:ballo:


----------



## kikko64 (8 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


P.S. mio papà negli anni 70 aveva proprio la Citroen DS ed io adoravo quella macchina !!


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> P.S. mio papà negli anni 70 aveva proprio la Citroen DS ed io adoravo quella macchina !!


Idem.


----------



## brenin (8 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> P.S. mio papà negli anni 70 aveva proprio la Citroen DS ed io adoravo quella macchina !!





danny ha detto:


> Idem.


la 19 o la 21 ? mitica la Pallas.... che sospensioni !
( scusate l'OT ).


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :ballo:


----------



## kikko64 (8 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> la 19 o la 21 ? mitica la Pallas.... che sospensioni !
> ( scusate l'OT ).


DS 23 Pallas grigio argento con interni in panno rosso e cambio sequenziale (4 marce con frizione automatica) ... anni fa l'avevo anche ritrovata (in zona Torino) ed avevo anche tentato di ricomprarla ma il proprietario si rifiutò di venderla ...


----------



## kikko64 (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> View attachment 12137


Vorrei far notare a Farfalla che ne ho già avuta una che mi considerava una sua proprietà privata e sapete tutti com'è andata a finire ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .


Che fai? Ritratti? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che fai? Ritratti? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No figurati 
Avevo scritto dal cell e non si capiva nulla 
Voi non siete a Milano?


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No figurati
> Avevo scritto dal cell e non si capiva nulla
> Voi non siete a Milano?


La settimana dopo quasi certamente. Ho aperto un thread poco fa 

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (8 Novembre 2016)

*...*

...


----------



## ilnikko (8 Novembre 2016)

Bauscia infedeli


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bauscia infedeli


tu
non ci sei?


----------



## ilnikko (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> tu
> non ci sei?


Mi piacerebbe molto,ma non penso di farcela. Siamo nelle curve sia col lavoro che con lei....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe molto,ma non penso di farcela. Siamo nelle curve sia col lavoro che con lei....


.
Mi spiace, ci saranno altre occasioni


----------



## Homer (9 Novembre 2016)

Forse ci sono.....ormai la mia ben nota fama di bidonaro mi fa essere poco credibile....mai dire mai


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse ci sono.....ormai la mia ben nota fama di bidonaro mi fa essere poco credibile....mai dire mai


:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:


----------



## Homer (9 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:



Mi piace questo balletto.....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse ci sono.....ormai la mia ben nota fama di bidonaro mi fa essere poco credibile....mai dire mai





farfalla ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:


Fidati :tv:


----------



## kikko64 (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:


Esagerata ...


----------



## ilnikko (10 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fidati :tv:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esagerata ...


Homer è Homer:inlove:


----------



## Paolo78mi (10 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sarò in zona li per motivi di lavoro, e può esser carino pensare di incontrare qualcuno di voi e cenare assieme in allegria e serenità (no sex)
> 
> non l'ho mai fatto, mi sa proprio che mi passerà la voglia di scrivere dopo..
> 
> ...



Ma che bell'idea...
Posso aggregarmi ?


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma che bell'idea...
> Posso aggregarmi ?


Solo se ti presenti come in foto

Buscopann


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo se ti presenti come in foto
> 
> Buscopann


Di solito tutti siamo così, a certe cene.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma che bell'idea...
> Posso aggregarmi ?


eh direi......!!! :mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito tutti siamo così, a certe cene.


Ho partecipato a quelle sbagliate allora :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho partecipato a quelle sbagliate allora :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Giuro
che te lo stavo scrivendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho partecipato a quelle sbagliate allora :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh beh.


----------



## Paolo78mi (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo se ti presenti come in foto
> 
> Buscopann


Sarà difficile poter entrare in un locale vestito cosi ahahahahahahaha
Ma farò il possibile !!!

Vediamo di equilibrare invitando un po' di traditrici seriali....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

*'a*


Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma che bell'idea...
> Posso aggregarmi ?





Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo se ti presenti come in foto
> 
> Buscopann





danny ha detto:


> Di solito tutti siamo così, a certe cene.





Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho partecipato a quelle sbagliate allora :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann





farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> che te lo stavo scrivendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





danny ha detto:


> Eh beh.


Ah ma allora era per questo che poi partivano mp a cazzum :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *'a*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che qualcuna era convinta davvero che non fossero solo cene..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poi si è trovata allo zoo e non ha più capito nulla


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sarà difficile poter entrare in un locale vestito cosi ahahahahahahaha
> Ma farò il possibile !!!
> 
> *Vediamo di equilibrare invitando un po' di traditrici seriali.*...


Scopo ottenuto.

OK, così va bene.



Scherzo, dai.
Fa piacere se ci sei.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sarà difficile poter entrare in un locale vestito cosi ahahahahahahaha
> Ma farò il possibile !!!
> 
> Vediamo di equilibrare invitando un po' di traditrici seriali....


Benissimo x le traditrici seriali..

Bisognerebbe ottemperare  al doveroso uffizio della registrazione e un minimo di interazione in forum, però...

Te ne occupi direttamente tu??


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giuro
> che te lo stavo scrivendo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





danny ha detto:


> Eh beh.


La prossima volta* vengo *già mangiato..così rendo meglio :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La prossima volta* vengo *già mangiato..così rendo meglio :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma tu non dovevi *venire* da me ? non ti stancherai troppo ? c'hai na certa !!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non dovevi *venire* da me ? non ti stancherai troppo ? c'hai na certa !!!!! :rotfl:


Fiammetta
ancora non hai capito che siamo nel forum dei chiacchieroni?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fiammetta
> ancora non hai capito che siamo nel forum dei chiacchieroni?


Sai come si dice : non importa come se ne parli, basta se ne parli


----------



## Homer (10 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Esagerata ...





:dance:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12141


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito tutti siamo così, a certe cene.


Veramente tu senza. Si sa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*SI*

Però a sto giro ci raccontate?sono curiosA.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però a sto giro ci raccontate?sono curiosA.:rotfl:


Da quando sei uomA ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*Da*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quando sei uomA ? :rotfl:


Dalle 17.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però a sto giro ci raccontate?sono curiosA.:rotfl:


Raccontiamo
sempre
Anche in mp a volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Raccontiamo
> sempre
> Anche in mp a volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me non m'avete mai raccontato un cazzo.
Io capisco che qui dentro ormai son quello che lo prende in culo...apparentemente in culo....ma almeno mettetemi al corrente...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dalle 17.:rotfl:


come mai sto cambiamento repentino?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me non m'avete mai raccontato un cazzo.
> Io capisco che qui dentro ormai son quello che lo prende in culo...apparentemente in culo....ma almeno mettetemi al corrente...


Mandami
un elenco di cose che vuoi sapere e io ti aggiorno nei dettagli


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> come mai sto cambiamento repentino?


Mi ero stancato....troppi cazzi.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mandami
> un elenco di cose che vuoi sapere e io ti aggiorno nei dettagli


Ok,però tutto privatamente...:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non dovevi *venire* da me ? non ti stancherai troppo ? c'hai na certa !!!!! :rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> Fiammetta
> ancora non hai capito che siamo nel forum dei chiacchieroni?


Mi dico lo che c'ho 'na lingua che non finisce più. Almeno vedeteci il lato positivo no? :carneval:

Buscopann

Ps. Fiammè..ma *vengo* io da te o *vieni* tu da me che non ho capito? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi ero stancato....troppi cazzi.:rotfl:


Ora solo figa mi sembra  giusto .... Fa bene cambiare ogni tanto :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora solo figa mi sembra  giusto .... Fa bene cambiare ogni tanto :rotfl:


Figa?che schifo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi dico lo che c'ho 'na lingua che non finisce più. Almeno vedeteci il lato positivo no? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps. Fiammè..ma *vengo* io da te o *vieni* tu da me che non ho capito? :rotfl:


Entrambe le cose mi sembra il minimo :risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Figa?che schifo.


Sei rimasto ai culi ? Ma li volano cazzi ... Ormai lo dovresti sapere :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Entrambe le cose mi sembra il minimo :risata:


Tendenzialmente. ..io *vengo* sempre dopo. Ovviamente non è una regola ferrea però. Quindi prepara le valigie :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente. ..io *vengo* sempre dopo. Ovviamente non è una regola ferrea però. Quindi prepara le valigie :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


In questo caso il ritardo è giustificato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: preparo un trolley


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In questo caso il ritardo è giustificato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: preparo un trolley


Basta uno zaino..tanto i vestito ti serviranno poco :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Basta uno zaino..tanto i vestito ti serviranno poco :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:Ci metto anche il frustino che mi ha prestato [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ci metto anche il frustino che mi ha prestato @_Brunetta_


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Lo so si chiama Pietro e torna indietro, ci do giusto  due scudisciate a [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] poi te lo restituisco :risata:


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Cavoli, [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION], peccato che non ci incrociamo per un soffio :unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cavoli, [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION], peccato che non ci incrociamo per un soffio :unhappy:


Ma tu sei sempre via quando passo in terra sforzesca? 

Ai milanesi non puoi toccare Milano..appena c'è un ponte però fuggono tutti. Questo sì che è vero amore  

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ci metto anche il frustino che mi ha prestato [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]





Brunetta ha detto:


>





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so si chiama Pietro e torna indietro, ci do giusto  due scudisciate a [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] poi te lo restituisco :risata:


Ma che avete fatto a Brunetta? L'avete portata sulla cattiva strada? :incazzato:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu sei sempre via quando passo in terra sforzesca?
> 
> Ai milanesi non puoi toccare Milano..appena c'è un ponte però fuggono tutti. Questo sì che è vero amore
> 
> Buscopann



Ma nuuu, dicevo per la cena!
La settimana successiva certo che ci sono, altro che ponte 

Birrozza?

:cincin:


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma nuuu, dicevo per la cena!
> La settimana successiva certo che ci sono, altro che ponte
> 
> Birrozza?
> ...


L'ultima volta che l'avevi proposta hai tirato pacco :rotfl::rotfl:

Chiara o scura la birra? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma che avete fatto a Brunetta? L'avete portata sulla cattiva strada? :incazzato:
> 
> Buscopann


Ebbene si


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Leda ha detto:


> Ma nuuu, dicevo per la cena!
> La settimana successiva certo che ci sono, altro che ponte
> 
> Birrozza?
> ...


..


----------



## Buscopann (10 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ebbene si


Brunetta in versione fetish la volo vedè 

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..









Castorino rosicone 
L'invito era esteso a chi può esserci, non era una proposta per un _t__ête_-_à-tête _



Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che l'avevi proposta hai tirato pacco :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Chiara o scura la birra?
> 
> Buscopann


Ultimamente solo Weiss


----------



## Skorpio (10 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Leda ha detto:


> Castorino rosicone
> L'invito era esteso a chi può esserci, non era una proposta per un _t__ête_-_à-tête _


...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brunetta in versione fetish la volo vedè
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Leda (10 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:bacissimo: anche a te!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Castorino rosicone
> L'invito era esteso a chi può esserci, non era una proposta per un _t__ête_-_à-tête _
> 
> 
> ...


Allora per te una Weiss e per Skorpio una tavola di cedro :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora per te una Weiss e per Skorpio una tavola di cedro :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Prosit:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora per te una Weiss e per Skorpio una tavola di cedro :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Una tavola di cedro :risata:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12146


Devo frequentare di più questo posto. .magari anche io divento come Fassbender 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Devo frequentare di più questo posto. .magari anche io divento come Fassbender
> 
> Buscopann


ecco bravo, tu resta sul pezzo :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Brunetta in versione fetish la volo vedè
> 
> Buscopann


Se ti piace essere menato potrei anche accontentarti, soprattutto se mi porti al giapponese.:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti piace essere menato potrei anche accontentarti, soprattutto se mi porti al giapponese.:carneval:


Dai..che alla fine eri soddisfatta pure tu 

La prossima volta proviamo le cavallette fritte?  :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai..che alla fine eri soddisfatta pure tu
> 
> La prossima volta proviamo le cavallette fritte?  :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (12 Novembre 2016)

*AGGIORNAMENTO 12 NOVEMBRE*

Brunetta Si
 Divi Si
 Leda Si
 Farfalla Si
 Danny probabilmente Si 
 Ipazia probabilmente Si
 Marietto si 
 Kikko64 si
Homer si
Paolo78Mi si


----------



## Skorpio (12 Novembre 2016)

*.....*

Volevo solo aggiungere, a margine dell'aggiornamento di cui sopra, che Foglia non potrà partecipare alla cena per impedimenti personali, ma mi ha chiesto di portare i suoi più calorosi saluti a tutto il forum


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo solo aggiungere, a margine dell'aggiornamento di cui sopra, che Foglia non potrà partecipare alla cena per impedimenti personali, ma mi ha chiesto di portare i suoi più calorosi saluti a tutto il forum


Ricambia


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo solo aggiungere, a margine dell'aggiornamento di cui sopra, che Foglia non potrà partecipare alla cena per impedimenti personali, ma mi ha chiesto di portare i suoi più calorosi saluti a tutto il forum


Ricambia


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo solo aggiungere, a margine dell'aggiornamento di cui sopra, che Foglia non potrà partecipare alla cena per impedimenti personali, ma mi ha chiesto di portare i suoi più calorosi saluti a tutto il forum


Un saluto da parte mia


----------



## Buscopann (14 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Volevo solo aggiungere, a margine dell'aggiornamento di cui sopra, che Foglia non potrà partecipare alla cena per impedimenti personali, ma mi ha chiesto di portare i suoi più calorosi saluti a tutto il forum


È comprensibile. .L'autunno non è la stagione migliore per le foglie











:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Busciranno

Ps. Dopo di questa. Mi aspetto come minimo un Ban :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> È comprensibile. .L'autunno non è la stagione migliore per le foglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busciranno che d'e' ????? :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Busciranno che d'e' ????? :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ha fatto tutto il t9 a mia insaputa.

Ora devo uscire qualcosa? Vi avverto che non ho le tette :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ha fatto tutto il t9 a mia insaputa.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:Meglio così perché alcuni uomini ne hanno più di alcune donne :rotfl:

non devi uscire nulla, al limite il culetto ... Fai te !!


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Meglio così perché alcuni uomini ne hanno più di alcune donne :rotfl:
> 
> non devi uscire nulla, al limite il culetto ... Fai te !!








Il mio l'ho fatto. Ora tocca a te  :simy: :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il mio l'ho fatto. Ora tocca a te  :simy: :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


 mi  vien da ridere :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi  vien da ridere :rotfl:View attachment 12149


Ora sequestrano il sito per immagini pedopornografiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io voglio stare in cella assieme però. Se ci danno 30 anni vojo vede se reggi tutto sto tempo senza darmela :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ora sequestrano il sito per immagini pedopornografiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io voglio stare in cella assieme però. Se ci danno 30 anni vojo vede se reggi tutto sto tempo senza darmela :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


:carneval::rotfl::rotfl:E se mi mettono la cintura di castità come faccio ?! :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:E se mi mettono la cintura di castità come faccio ?! :mexican::mexican:


Ci adatteremo. Sono sicuro che hai anche altre doti :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (15 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Ma  [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], basta
Davvero basta..

Siete veramente illeggibili..
Anzi no...

Siete veramente disgustosi, ecco...

Mi avete mandato di traverso la cena in anticipo con le vostre inqualificabili scurrilità

Credo che mi berrò un bel teino caldo aromatizzato alla genziana, alla cena, per riprendermi

Lo fanno buono il te al ristorante dove si va??


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma  [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], basta
> Davvero basta..
> 
> Siete veramente illeggibili..
> ...


Altro che raduno di tradimento. L'immagine di Skorpio che si beve il the alla genziana mi fa venire in mente il circolo del bridge :carneval:
Che botta di vita ragazzi :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci adatteremo. Sono sicuro che hai anche altre doti :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Dicono che ho la lingua lunga e un gran manualità ...doti secondo me interessanti :risata:


Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma  @_Buscopann_ e @_Fiammetta_, basta
> Davvero basta..
> 
> Siete veramente illeggibili..
> ...


Ma che schifo il teino caldo alla genziana !!!!!  "Famose" un bel boccale di birra e ci passa la paura :rotfl:


Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro che raduno di tradimento. L'immagine di Skorpio che si beve il the alla genziana mi fa venire in mente il circolo del bridge :carneval:
> Che botta di vita ragazzi :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Voglio le foto della cena, voglio capire chi porta l'uncinetto, chi le carte da scala quaranta, chimastica tabacco e chi agita il bastone mentre parla :risata:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma  @_Buscopann_ e @_Fiammetta_, basta
> Davvero basta..
> 
> Siete veramente illeggibili..
> ...


Io suggerisco uno dove di buono hanno il vino.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Dicono che ho la lingua lunga e un gran manualità ...doti secondo me interessanti :risata:*
> 
> 
> 
> Voglio le foto della cena, voglio capire chi porta l'uncinetto, chi le carte da scala quaranta, chimastica tabacco e chi agita il bastone mentre parla :risata:


Una donna da sposare direi. La manualità è importante per i lavori domestici :carneval:

Cmq io alla cena del 2 non ci sono. Per le foto citofonare [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] :up:
Io voglio il reportage sulla gara di rutti. I bookmakers danno favorita [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna da sposare direi. La manualità è importante per i lavori domestici :carneval:
> 
> Cmq io alla cena del 2 non ci sono. Per le foto citofonare @_farfalla_ :up:
> Io voglio il reportage sulla gara di rutti. I bookmakers danno favorita @_ipazia_
> ...


...ma sai che non sono capace di fare i rutti???

finisco come quelle cazzo di damine dell'ottocento che fanno un timido burp silenziato. 

E mi sono allenata. Seriamente. 
Ad uno stage, col mio su to, ho anche provato a bere coca cola a go go e tutta d'un fiato...rutti zero!..ancora un po' e mi uscivano le bolle dal naso ma di rutti neanche l'ombra...

Mi umilia anche il figlio della mia amica


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna da sposare direi. La manualità è importante per i lavori domestici :carneval:
> 
> Cmq io alla cena del 2 non ci sono. Per le foto citofonare @_farfalla_ :up:
> Io voglio il reportage sulla gara di rutti. I bookmakers danno favorita @_ipazia_
> ...


Sai che moglie  

allora tocca avvertire [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] solo foto hot... Astenersi morigerati :rotfl:

potrei scommettere su [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che moglie
> 
> allora tocca avvertire @_farfalla_ solo foto hot... Astenersi morigerati :rotfl:
> 
> potrei scommettere su @_ipazia_


leggi quel che ho scritto a busco......e mi vergogno anche, che non sono capace...tutti che ruttano liberamente e io che riesco solo a star lì a invidiare!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma sai che non sono capace di fare i rutti???
> 
> finisco come quelle cazzo di damine dell'ottocento che fanno un timido burp silenziato.
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che moglie
> 
> allora tocca avvertire @_farfalla_ solo foto hot... Astenersi morigerati :rotfl:
> 
> potrei scommettere su @_ipazia_


Ritiro la scommessa su [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ...:risata: blurp !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> leggi quel che ho scritto a busco......e mi vergogno anche, che non sono capace...tutti che ruttano liberamente e io che riesco solo a star lì a invidiare!


Letto e rettificato :rotfl:

come stai messa a fischi da coatto ?


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Letto e rettificato :rotfl:
> 
> come stai messa a fischi da coatto ?


scarsissima anche lì...

ma se mi dai in mano un arco, recupero! 


edit: è la maledizione del "le brave bambine non fanno queste cosacce!!!":singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma sai che non sono capace di fare i rutti???
> 
> finisco come quelle cazzo di damine dell'ottocento che fanno un timido burp silenziato.
> 
> ...


Se e quando ci rivedremo (spero tanto di sì) voglio vederti con le bolle al naso :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se e quando ci rivedremo (spero tanto di sì) voglio vederti con le bolle al naso :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Se e quando ci rivedremo (e lo spero anche io!) bolle dal naso a volontà, se imparo anche a fare i rutti!!

Io mi applico...ma anche stasera, cena con l'amica & family, ne sono uscita umiliata da un bimbo di 7 anni!!
Terribile...


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che moglie
> 
> allora tocca avvertire [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] solo foto hot... Astenersi morigerati :rotfl:
> 
> potrei scommettere su  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]


Ma le foto di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] con le bolle al naso possono essere considerate hot o rientrano nella categoria fetish? 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma le foto di @_ipazia_ con le bolle al naso possono essere considerate hot o rientrano nella categoria fetish?
> 
> Buscopann


io direi fetish...

..ma a ben pensarci...dipende :carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se e quando ci rivedremo (e lo spero anche io!) bolle dal naso a volontà, se imparo anche a fare i rutti!!
> 
> Io mi applico...ma anche stasera, cena con l'amica & family, ne sono uscita umiliata da un bimbo di 7 anni!!
> Terribile...


Il rutto è come l'orgasmo...con l'esperienza e la pratica si migliora :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rutto è come l'orgasmo...con l'esperienza e la pratica si migliora :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


E viene il reflusso esofageo.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E viene il reflusso esofageo.


Vabbè... Ma quello è curabile ormai. Si può correre il rischio 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> scarsissima anche lì...
> 
> ma se mi dai in mano un arco, recupero!
> 
> ...


Un arco ...figo !!!! Gara a tiro con l'arco


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma le foto di @_ipazia_ con le bolle al naso possono essere considerate hot o rientrano nella categoria fetish?
> 
> Buscopann


Hot_fetish


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un arco ...figo !!!! Gara a tiro con l'arco


 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]

secondo te il bersaglio qual'è o chi è ?


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il rutto è come l'orgasmo...con l'esperienza e la pratica si migliora :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Mi hai fatto venire pensieri orribili..immaginando orgasmi come i miei rutti...madonna...sarebbe una tortura, e non di quelle belle!!!...:scared::scared:

:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un arco ...figo !!!! Gara a tiro con l'arco





LucyLiu ha detto:


> secondo te il bersaglio qual'è o chi è ?


figo sì!! è bellissimo 

...cerbiatti, Lucy


----------



## LucyLiu (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> figo sì!! è bellissimo
> 
> ...cerbiatti, Lucy


 [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]

immaginavo il delizioso fondoschiena di [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION].....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_
> 
> secondo te il bersaglio qual'è o chi è ?


Ne avrei una sfilza 
però [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION]  non so quale bersaglio vuole


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> figo sì!! è bellissimo
> 
> ...cerbiatti, Lucy


Pensavo orsi o alci o leoni


----------



## Buscopann (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire pensieri orribili..immaginando orgasmi come i miei rutti...madonna...sarebbe una tortura, e non di quelle belle!!!...:scared::scared:
> 
> :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Guarda...tra le due cose..meglio non saper ruttare direi 

Buscopann


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> @_ipazia_
> 
> immaginavo il delizioso fondoschiena di @_Buscopann_.....


io cose simili 

ma i fondoschiena, non mirerei con una freccia...per la verità


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensavo orsi o alci o leoni


uh..io adoro i cerbiatti.....

con quegli occhioni...ma se ti sbagli appena appena..li hai mai visti correre per il bosco? 
Sono una potenza della Natura!


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Guarda...tra le due cose..meglio non saper ruttare direi
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

te la firmo!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh..io adoro i cerbiatti.....
> 
> con quegli occhioni...ma se ti sbagli appena appena..li hai mai visti correre per il bosco?
> Sono una potenza della Natura!


Si altroché :inlove: belli !!!!


----------



## ipazia (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si altroché :inlove: belli !!!!


Sono magnifici...e veramente potenti! :inlove:...



edit: se hai tempo, gugla un pochetto...sono quasi sicura che quel che troveresti sulla simbologia legata al cerbiatto e al cervo, ti piacerebbe


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una donna da sposare direi. La manualità è importante per i lavori domestici :carneval:
> 
> Cmq io alla cena del 2 non ci sono. Per le foto citofonare @_farfalla_ :up:
> Io voglio il reportage sulla gara di rutti. I bookmakers danno favorita @_ipazia_
> ...


io dopo il teino sono a questo livello

fatevi due conti (gli somiglio pure a lui)

[video=youtube;bAUjA7bd06U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAUjA7bd06U[/video]


----------



## ipazia (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io dopo il teino sono a questo livello
> 
> fatevi due conti (gli somiglio pure a lui)
> 
> [video=youtube;bAUjA7bd06U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAUjA7bd06U[/video]


Usti ..bello!!

mi ricordo un amico che recitava l'alfabeto ruttando!!!..sempre provata profonda invidia...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono magnifici...e veramente potenti! :inlove:...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: se hai tempo, gugla un pochetto...sono quasi sicura che quel che troveresti sulla simbologia legata al cerbiatto e al cervo, ti piacerebbe


domani  guglo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io dopo il teino sono a questo livello
> 
> fatevi due conti (gli somiglio pure a lui)
> 
> [video=youtube;bAUjA7bd06U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAUjA7bd06U[/video]


:rotfl::rotflotente il teino alla genziana !!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
 [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] la gara di rutti la vince a tavolino [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] !!!!!!


----------



## ipazia (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> domani  guglo :up:


(se vuoi arricchire la ricerca, aggiungi fra le chiavi calendimaggio...):up:

notte!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> (se vuoi arricchire la ricerca, aggiungi fra le chiavi calendimaggio...):up:notte!


ok notte


----------



## Bender (16 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...ma sai che non sono capace di fare i rutti???
> 
> finisco come quelle cazzo di damine dell'ottocento che fanno un timido burp silenziato.
> 
> ...


ultima spiaggia,prova il mix,coca cola con  mentos e manda giù veloce le mentos,se non ti si scatenano nemmeno così non c'è nulla che possa farlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> io dopo il teino sono a questo livello
> 
> fatevi due conti (gli somiglio pure a lui)
> 
> [video=youtube;bAUjA7bd06U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAUjA7bd06U[/video]


dilettante
mi hai fatto venire in mente che c'è il campionato di rutti ogni anno, si chiama hard rock rutti, e ci sono 3 categorie, potenza, durata e la migliore parlato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
[video=youtube;uijNYfr56FQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijNYfr56FQ[/video]
[video=youtube;REO9kBVxwPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REO9kBVxwPI[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io suggerisco uno dove di buono hanno il vino.


Sono molto d'accordo!!


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Usti ..bello!!
> 
> mi ricordo un amico che recitava l'alfabeto ruttando!!!..sempre provata profonda invidia...


Sport praticato anche nelle mie passate giovani conoscenze...

Partecipavo x puro spirito sportivo, ma ero una schiappa


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> dilettante
> mi hai fatto venire in mente che c'è il campionato di rutti ogni anno, si chiama hard rock rutti, e ci sono 3 categorie, potenza, durata e la migliore parlato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> [video=youtube;uijNYfr56FQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijNYfr56FQ[/video]
> [video=youtube;REO9kBVxwPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REO9kBVxwPI[/video]


In grotta dovrebbe essere una attività stimolante.. L ambiente è ideale x l'acustica...

Ma te vieni alla cena?

E [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] ? ... Non viene?

Fa il difficile?...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> ultima spiaggia,prova il mix,coca cola con  mentos e manda giù veloce le mentos,se non ti si scatenano nemmeno così non c'è nulla che possa farlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] ciao  come va ? 

Vai alla cena il 2 a Milano !!


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> dilettante
> mi hai fatto venire in mente che c'è il campionato di rutti ogni anno, si chiama hard rock rutti, e ci sono 3 categorie, potenza, durata e la migliore parlato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> [video=youtube;uijNYfr56FQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uijNYfr56FQ[/video]
> [video=youtube;REO9kBVxwPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REO9kBVxwPI[/video]


Il tizio del secondo video ha un avanza inenarrabile :rotfl:

@buscopan esci la panza !!!!! :risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In grotta dovrebbe essere una attività stimolante.. L ambiente è ideale x l'acustica...
> 
> Ma te vieni alla cena?
> 
> ...


:risata: [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] !!!! Poraccio l'unica volta che aveva dato sentore di un minimo disponibilità gli hanno stampato un casino che meta' avanza :risata: 

mi sa che per portarlo alla cena lo dovete andare a cercare a casa ( tanto ormai non è un mistero visti i ficcanasi che c'erano e ripeto c'erano qui) e lo dovete legare  per trascinarlo a Milano :risata:


----------



## Bender (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Bender_ ciao  come va ?
> 
> Vai alla cena il 2 a Milano !!


ciao, stavo pensano se andare o no,il due è vicino.
per il resto sempre il solito, da quando sono tornato dal raduno speleo non ci siamo più visti, e sono  passati una ventina i giorni dall'ultima volta, solite motivazioni.
tu alla cena non vai, perchè sei troppo lontana, peccato, non ricordo se avevi partecipato a qualche cena che avevano fatto a Roma


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata: [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] !!!! Poraccio l'unica volta che aveva dato sentore di un minimo disponibilità gli hanno stampato un casino che meta' avanza :risata:
> 
> mi sa che per portarlo alla cena lo dovete andare a cercare a casa ( tanto ormai non è un mistero visti i ficcanasi che c'erano e ripeto c'erano qui) e lo dovete legare  per trascinarlo a Milano :risata:


Ah già..

Bisognerebbe organizzare una missione segreta x recapitargli a casa un bigliettino invito

Agente Fiammetta lei è disposta a collaborare a questa missione segreta?

Passo in scooter a caricarla da Perugia

Impermeabile alla tenente Colombo e occhiali scuri, mi raccomando

È una questione delicata, massima riservatezza

Che qui la fava si ingrossa


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> ciao, stavo pensano se andare o no,il due è vicino.
> per il resto sempre il solito, da quando sono tornato dal raduno speleo non ci siamo più visti, e sono  passati una ventina i giorni dall'ultima volta, solite motivazioni.
> tu alla cena non vai, perchè sei troppo lontana, peccato, non ricordo se avevi partecipato a qualche cena che avevano fatto a Roma


No, mai andata  

a Milano sarei venuta volentieri ma diciamo che degli impedimenti me lo impediscono


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :risata: @_perplesso_ !!!! Poraccio l'unica volta che aveva dato sentore di un minimo disponibilità gli hanno stampato un casino che meta' avanza :risata:
> 
> mi sa che per portarlo alla cena lo dovete andare a cercare a casa ( tanto ormai non è un mistero visti i ficcanasi che c'erano e ripeto c'erano qui) e lo dovete legare  per trascinarlo a Milano :risata:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah già..
> 
> Bisognerebbe organizzare una missione segreta x recapitargli a casa un bigliettino invito
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ieri sono stata fuori Milano e non vi ho letti
Mi organizzo per la macchina fotografica per eventuali foto hard 
Ovviamente verranno vendute al miglior offerente


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah già..
> 
> Bisognerebbe organizzare una missione segreta x recapitargli a casa un bigliettino invito
> 
> ...


Aaaaaahhh Secondo me manco lo legge lo brucia subito :risata: 

si può tentare ma credo che sarà fallimentare meglio mettergli un avviso in chiaro su tradìnet


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ieri sono stata fuori Milano e non vi ho letti
> Mi organizzo per la macchina fotografica per eventuali foto hard
> Ovviamente verranno vendute al miglior offerente


Pensa potresti pure trovare acquirenti !!!!!!:risata: sai com'è ... 

a proposito stanotte ho sognato [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e altri utenti poi racconto il sogno surreale :risata:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ieri sono stata fuori Milano e non vi ho letti
> Mi organizzo per la macchina fotografica per eventuali foto hard
> Ovviamente verranno vendute al miglior offerente


Eccola...abbiamo trovato il Fabrizio Corona del Forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Hai pure il milione di euro nel controsoffitto? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa potresti pure trovare acquirenti !!!!!!:risata: sai com'è ...
> 
> a proposito stanotte ho sognato @_Buscopann_ e altri utenti poi racconto il sogno surreale :risata:


Mi auguro fortemente che io, in questo sogno, fossi in posizione eretta e non piegato a 90.  :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eccola...abbiamo trovato il Fabrizio Corona del Forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *Hai pure il milione di euro nel controsoffitto? *:carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ovviamente


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aaaaaahhh Secondo me manco lo legge lo brucia subito :risata:
> 
> si può tentare ma credo che sarà fallimentare meglio mettergli un avviso in chiaro su tradìnet


Tanto ormai ci ha fatto l'abitudine ai bigliettini nella sua casella di posta :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi auguro fortemente che io, in questo sogno, fossi in posizione eretta e non piegato a 90.  :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


non eri  piegato a 90 ... Tranqui :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tanto ormai ci ha fatto l'abitudine ai bigliettini nella sua casella di posta :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ci sta che  ormai anche i vicini comunichino con lui così :rotfl:

"sposta l'auto " un amico 

" paga il condominio " un amministratore 

" non annaffiare le piante che mi bagni il terrazzo " un amica bona :risata:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensa potresti pure trovare acquirenti !!!!!!:risata: sai com'è ...
> 
> a proposito stanotte ho sognato [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] e altri utenti poi racconto il sogno surreale :risata:


Va detto onestamente però che da quando Paoletto ti ha proposto il threesome con Brunetta, un po i tuoi sogni si sono ingarbugliati...

Almeno mi pare a me di averlo notato, magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va detto onestamente però che da quando Paoletto ti ha proposto il threesome con Brunetta, un po i tuoi sogni si sono ingarbugliati...
> 
> Almeno mi pare a me di averlo notato, magari mi sbaglio


Siiiii, ma non quaglio mai manco nei sogni, sfigatissima resto :rotfl:

almeno [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] qualcosa rimedia, io Nada, zero, niet


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci sta che  ormai anche i vicini comunichino con lui così :rotfl:
> 
> "sposta l'auto " un amico
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ci mette poco poi lui a lasciare un cappuccino sul terrazzo dell'amica bona :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Va detto onestamente però che da quando Paoletto ti ha proposto il threesome con Brunetta, un po i tuoi sogni si sono ingarbugliati...
> 
> Almeno mi pare a me di averlo notato, magari mi sbaglio





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiiii, ma non quaglio mai manco nei sogni, sfigatissima resto :rotfl:
> 
> almeno  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] qualcosa rimedia, io Nada, zero, niet


Secondo me,l è stata invece la rivelazione di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che si beve il the alla genziana. Più allucinogena di un trip 

Ma [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] con chi si accoppia nei tuoi sogni? Con Arcistufo? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ci mette poco poi lui a lasciare un cappuccino sul terrazzo dell'amica bona :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Meglio un cappuccino ( almeno ti sfama) che un pizzino anonimo  

Vicina non amica :rotfl:

stai all'erta che oggi pomeriggio apri il 3D sul sogno e i sogni


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me,l è stata invece la rivelazione di @_Skorpio_ che si beve il the alla genziana. Più allucinogena di un trip
> 
> Ma @_Brunetta_ con chi si accoppia nei tuoi sogni? Con Arcistufo? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Non lo so che sta "strunz" - cit.Trapattoni  (@brunetta nun te la Pija ) m'ha lasciato fuori dalla porta ( nel sogno ) me tapina :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me,l è stata invece la rivelazione di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che si beve il the alla genziana. Più allucinogena di un trip
> 
> Ma [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] con chi si accoppia nei tuoi sogni? Con Arcistufo? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Comunque non vorrei dire, ma.. Una volta vidi una intervista a Rocco sul set, mentre era in pausa, e si sorseggiava una bella tisana calda, mentre si faceva intervistare...

La gente di "spessore" si vede anche da questi particolari.... Non so se rendo l idea


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque non vorrei dire, ma.. Una volta vidi una intervista a Rocco sul set, mentre era in pausa, e si sorseggiava una bella tisana calda, mentre si faceva intervistare...
> 
> La gente di "spessore" si vede anche da questi particolari.... Non so se rendo l idea


Aaaahhhhhh...allora abbiamo capito perché bevi il the alla genziana...Speri di aumentare lo "spessore" di qualche arnese :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meglio un cappuccino ( almeno ti sfama) che un pizzino anonimo
> 
> Vicina non amica :rotfl:
> 
> *stai all'erta che oggi pomeriggio apri il 3D sul sogno e i sogni *



Aprilo in amore e sesso..che non si sa mai cosa sogna la gente :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aprilo in amore e sesso..che non si sa mai cosa sogna la gente :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Ok vado :carneval: apro


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ieri sono stata fuori Milano e non vi ho letti
> Mi organizzo per la macchina fotografica per eventuali foto hard
> Ovviamente verranno vendute al miglior offerente


 Sei Fabrizio Corona in uno dei suoi migliori travestimenti?!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo so che sta "strunz" - cit.Trapattoni  (@brunetta nun te la Pija ) m'ha lasciato fuori dalla porta ( nel sogno ) me tapina :rotfl:


Mi sa che dopo la pubblicità del tuo sogno la delusione sarà cocente


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che dopo la pubblicità del tuo sogno la delusione sarà cocente


Eeehhhhhhh jammmme non esagerare !!!!


----------



## Bender (18 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque non vorrei dire, ma.. Una volta vidi una intervista a Rocco sul set, mentre era in pausa, e si sorseggiava una bella tisana calda, mentre si faceva intervistare...
> 
> La gente di "spessore" si vede anche da questi particolari.... Non so se rendo l idea


io quest'anno al raduno speleo ho provato gli " zuccherini " praticamente in un fondo di un bicchierino a caffè c'è dell'alcol puro a 90° con insieme estratto di peperoncino molto piccante e molto concentrato e insieme una zolletta di zucchero per rendere il tutto bevibile, il rito vuole che si ingerisca si trattenga per 5 secondi, poi si inizi a masticare lo zucchero per al 5 secondi e poi finalmente si possa mandare giù, bè quei 10 secondi sono l'inferno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:, non tanto per il peperoncino che arriva dopo ma per il bruciore per l'alcol è proprio sofferenza un formicolio continuo che piano piano anestetizza, e poi iniziano le lacrime involontarie, però mi sono proprio divertito.
ho scoperto che sopporto molto bene l'alcol, il mio amico mi voleva far assaggiare ogni cosa, poi però lui era ubriaco marcio e ho dovuto trascinarlo quasi di peso fino al camper:unhappy:


----------



## marietto (18 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo i miei impegni medici si prolungheranno almeno fino a metà Dicembre 

Nulla di grave, solo necessità di qualche approfondimento ulteriore, però...

Non mi sarà possibile partecipare alla cena, a questo giro...

Spero di poter essere della partita la prossima volta e mi scuso con tutti...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei impegni medici si prolungheranno almeno fino a metà Dicembre
> 
> Nulla di grave, solo necessità di qualche approfondimento ulteriore, però...
> 
> ...


Dai [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] la prossima volta si va a far baldoria insieme con gli altri :festa:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Purtroppo i miei impegni medici si prolungheranno almeno fino a metà Dicembre
> 
> Nulla di grave, solo necessità di qualche approfondimento ulteriore, però...
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai @_marietto_ la prossima volta si va a far baldoria insieme con gli altri :festa:


:ballo:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :ballo:


:kiss:


----------



## Homer (21 Novembre 2016)

E' confermata? Chi c'è?


----------



## danny (21 Novembre 2016)

io.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta Si
> Divi Si
> Leda Si
> Farfalla Si
> ...





Homer ha detto:


> E' confermata? Chi c'è?


ho quotato Skorpio togliendo [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]  e aggiungendo [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] 

Vediamo cosa ti inventi per bidonare


----------



## Homer (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho quotato Skorpio togliendo @_marietto_  e aggiungendo @_Brunetta_
> 
> *Vediamo cosa ti inventi per bidonare *


Ci stavo pensando......forse ho le mie cose :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando......forse ho le mie cose :rotfl::rotfl:


Aggiungo
anche Lostris così sei invogliato a venire


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

*Aggiornamento 21 Novembre*

Brunetta Si
 Divi Si
 Leda Si
 Farfalla Si
 Danny probabilmente Si 
 Ipazia probabilmente Si
Kikko64 si
Homer si
Paolo78Mi si
Lostris si


----------



## Homer (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Aggiungo
> anche *Lostris* così sei invogliato a venire



Le mie cose sono già finite, ci sono....:inlove:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Le mie cose sono già finite, ci sono....:inlove:


:kick::calcio:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brunetta Si
> Divi Si
> Leda Si
> *Farfalla Si*
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12163


Ma tu non vai alla cena?


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non vai alla cena?


Sono seriamente tentato (come vedi dall'immagine) ma al momento c'ho certi cazzi che manco Cicciolina...ho la testa altrove e non sarei decisamente di compagnia


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12163


:bacio:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono seriamente tentato (come vedi dall'immagine) ma al momento* c'ho certi cazzi che manco Cicciolina*...ho la testa altrove e non sarei decisamente di compagnia


azz...considerando la metafora stai messo male allora spero tu risolva tutto al meglio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


>


.
Dai..non fare così


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Dai..non fare così


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12164


sarebbe chi ha il pane non ha i denti, chi  ha i denti non ha il pane?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12164


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questa è strepitosa davvero


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sarebbe chi ha il pane non ha i denti, chi  ha i denti non ha il pane?


esatto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> esatto


ti serve un massaggio rilassante intendo


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti serve un massaggio rilassante intendo


perchè ??


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti serve un massaggio rilassante intendo


.
La conosci vero quella della sabbia finita?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> perchè ??


perchè ti leggo teso 



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> La conosci vero quella della sabbia finita?


 ma non s'era ricomprata ?:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

mi state facendo la supercazzola ??


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perchè ti leggo teso


ehm.... devo fraintendere ?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> mi state facendo la supercazzola ??


:rotfl::rotfl:ma no, siamo meglio di Tognazzi ooohh  



ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm.... devo fraintendere ?


no,non intendevo quel tipo di turgore però dimmi te:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> mi state facendo la supercazzola ??


.
no, fra un po' passiamo alla lotta nel fango per aggiudicarci il trofeo:rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no,non intendevo quel tipo di turgore però dimmi te:rotfl:


si ad entrambi


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> no, fra un po' passiamo alla lotta nel fango per aggiudicarci il trofeo:rotfl:


lo so....tu mi vuoi illudere e poi buttare via come si fa' con uno straccio vecchio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> lo so....tu mi vuoi illudere e poi buttare via come si fa' con uno straccio vecchio


:angelo:
Non so chi ti ha detto che sono così cattiva...non crederci


----------



## ilnikko (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :angelo:
> Non so chi ti ha detto che sono così cattiva...non crederci


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> no, fra un po' passiamo alla lotta nel fango per aggiudicarci il trofeo:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ilnikko ha detto:


> si ad entrambi


allora non dico altro, non voglio renderri più rigido 



ilnikko ha detto:


> lo so....tu mi vuoi illudere e poi buttare via come si fa' con uno straccio vecchio


Ellamadonna ora !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono seriamente tentato (come vedi dall'immagine) ma al momento c'ho certi cazzi che manco Cicciolina...ho la testa altrove e non sarei decisamente di compagnia


Lasciati tentare.........


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

Visto che il 2 dicembre io non ci sono e mi state quindi tutti sul cazzo :carneval:

Chi c'è invece tra il 7 e il 10 dicembre? Il 10 sera però ho già organizzato la sfida in una escape room con gli amici storici.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto che il 2 dicembre io non ci sono e mi state quindi tutti sul cazzo :carneval:
> 
> Chi c'è invece tra il 7 e il 10 dicembre? Il 10 sera però ho già organizzato la sfida in una escape room con gli amici storici.
> 
> Buscopann


10 pranzo giappo?


----------



## Buscopann (21 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> 10 pranzo giappo?


Ci sta!! :up:

Prenota [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] al Giappo, che lei è un'esperta della cucina asiatica 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sta!! :up:
> 
> Prenota @_Brunetta_ al Giappo, che lei è un'esperta della cucina asiatica
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2016)

*Aggiornamento 26 Novembre*

Brunetta Si
Divi Si
Leda Si
Farfalla Si
Danny probabilmente Si 
Ipazia probabilmente Si
Kikko64 si
Homer si
Paolo78Mi si
Lostris si
Skorpio si

 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] pregansi cortesemente provvedere quanto prima a rimuovere quel ""probabilmente"


----------



## Leda (26 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta Si
> Divi Si
> Leda Si
> Farfalla Si
> ...





Buscopann ha detto:


> Visto che il 2 dicembre io non ci sono e mi state quindi tutti sul cazzo :carneval:
> 
> Chi c'è invece tra il 7 e il 10 dicembre? Il 10 sera però ho già organizzato la sfida in una escape room con gli amici storici.
> 
> Buscopann





farfalla ha detto:


> 10 pranzo giappo?


Confermo per entrambe le date.

Ammazza, sembro una vera presenzialista


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Confermo per entrambe le date.
> 
> Ammazza, sembro una vera presenzialista


Madonna come vi invidio, rega' finito per me e per [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] il periodo di bufera si riorganizza ?!?!?!


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna come vi invidio, rega' finito per me e per [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] il periodo di bufera si riorganizza ?!?!?!


Solo in una dark room però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna come vi invidio, rega' finito per me e per @_marietto_ il periodo di bufera si riorganizza ?!?!?!





¡Claro que si!

:festa:

(non dare ascolto a quel pisquano di @_Buscopann_ :carneval:i¡


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna come vi invidio, rega' finito per me e per  [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] il periodo di bufera si riorganizza ?!?!?!


Ovviamente. Io personalmente non vedo l'ora di rividere [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] e incontrare finalmente te


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> ¡Claro que si!
> 
> :festa:
> 
> (non dare ascolto a quel pisquano di @_Buscopann_ :carneval:i¡


Vabbè..un si tomba neppure stavolta :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna come vi invidio, rega' finito per me e per [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] il periodo di bufera si riorganizza ?!?!?!


Venerdi sera tu e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] minestrina in brodo (senza parmigiano) e pollo lesso

Come dice più o meno [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , quando s'ha da soffri' e bene soffri' ammodo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..un si tomba neppure stavolta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Un forum di  fanfaroni


----------



## Leda (26 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Venerdi sera tu e @_Buscopann_ minestrina in brodo (senza parmigiano) e pollo lesso
> 
> Come dice più o meno @_ipazia_ , quando s'ha da soffri' e bene soffri' ammodo


Ragazzi, che tristezza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..un si tomba neppure stavolta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann





farfalla ha detto:


> Un forum di  fanfaroni



:singleeye::mexican:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Venerdi sera tu e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] minestrina in brodo (senza parmigiano) e pollo lesso
> 
> Come dice più o meno [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] , quando s'ha da soffri' e bene soffri' ammodo


Ma [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] te lo porta il tronco d'acero a te? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un forum di  fanfaroni


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pare che su quello del Punto Croce ci danno molto di più. Quasi quasi vado a registrarmi.  Vieni anche tu? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (26 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] te lo porta il tronco d'acero a te? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Lo porta, lo porta!

Però mi ha detto che mi vuol conoscere  e poi decide: o me lo lascia x quando vi vedrete più avanti, o te lo spedisce con la foto di me e lei che ci si struscia tutti.

Sono (poco) fiducioso


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo porta, lo porta!
> 
> Però mi ha detto che mi vuol conoscere  e poi decide: o me lo lascia x quando vi vedrete più avanti, o te lo spedisce con la foto di me e lei che ci si struscia tutti.
> 
> Sono (poco) fiducioso


Io preferisco  bastoncino di liquirizia se proprio devo rosicare però :mexican:

Cmq tu cerca di presentarti col turbante. .che altrimenti non saresti credibile 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Pare che su quello del Punto Croce ci danno molto di più. Quasi quasi vado a registrarmi.  Vieni anche tu? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Arrivo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Solo in una dark room però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


del genere ndo cojo ... Cojo ? 
:rotfl: Cioè a tentoni, figo chissà come va a finire 



Leda ha detto:


> ¡Claro que si!
> 
> :festa:
> 
> (non dare ascolto a quel pisquano di @_Buscopann_ :carneval:i¡


non vedo l'ora di conoscervi :inlove: 
per [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] porto le manette quelle pelosette color coniglio rosa e poi tanto si invita anche tachipirina  



farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente. Io personalmente non vedo l'ora di rividere @_marietto_ e incontrare finalmente te


Anche io voglio conoscerti :festa: 


Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..un si tomba neppure stavolta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


tomba mia :dracula::w00t:magari tromba .... Ripeti con me : io trombo, tu trombi, [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] tromba..ECT ECT . 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Venerdi sera tu e @_Buscopann_ minestrina in brodo (senza parmigiano) e pollo lesso
> 
> Come dice più o meno @_ipazia_ , quando s'ha da soffri' e bene soffri' ammodo


Guarda torno ora ora da un pranzo conviviale tra parentado e amici ... Di quellomche pensano di metterti all'ingrasso manco fossi pollicino ... Non posso più sentire la parola cibo per le prossime 24 ore :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tomba mia :dracula::w00t:magari tromba .... Ripeti con me : io trombo, tu trombi, * [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] tromba..ECT ECT . *


Vabbè.. Dopo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che tromba posso credere anche agli unicorni fucsia :carneval:

Belle le manette rosa pelosette. Le uso come cavigliera in spiaggia :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè.. Dopo @_Skorpio_ che tromba posso credere anche agli unicorni fucsia :carneval:
> 
> Belle le manette rosa pelosette. Le uso come cavigliera in spiaggia :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Come cavigliere sono troppo TRASH  a meno che non le abbini ad un perizoma  bianco :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come cavigliere sono troppo TRASH  a meno che non le abbini ad un perizoma  bianco :rotfl:


Questo va bene o è troppo sobrio? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo va bene o è troppo sobrio? :carneval:
> 
> View attachment 12192


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma hai fregato il perizoma a Paolo ?! :carneval:

Direi che va bene, preferisco il bianco :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (28 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo va bene o è troppo sobrio? :carneval:
> 
> View attachment 12192


Signore perdonalo :unhappy:
non voglio nemmeno sapere dove spulci per trovare 'ste robe 
anatRema su di te :singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Questo va bene o è troppo sobrio? :carneval:
> 
> View attachment 12192


non mi piacciono le infradito!


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta Si
> Divi Si
> Leda Si
> Farfalla Si
> ...


non posso rimuoverlo fino a che non sono certa che sia vero! il probabilmente, intendo..

vi aggiorno...ho orari incasinatissimi in questo periodo!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> non posso rimuoverlo fino a che non sono certa che sia vero! il probabilmente, intendo..
> 
> vi aggiorno...ho orari incasinatissimi in questo periodo!


Sai che si nota che hai orari incasinatissimi ? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> non posso rimuoverlo fino a che non sono certa che sia vero! il probabilmente, intendo..
> 
> vi aggiorno...ho orari incasinatissimi in questo periodo!


OK! Speriamo tu riesca a farcela!!!!!


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

Il mio probabilmente è da rimuovere, invece.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Il mio probabilmente è da rimuovere, invece.


Nel senso che ci sarai, spero!!


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sai che si nota che hai orari incasinatissimi ? :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

immaginavo...la cosa veramente ridicola.. [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] leggi bene, sono diventata puntuale!!! 

Roba da non credere


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> OK! Speriamo tu riesca a farcela!!!!!


Lo spero anche io...ci provo!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:immaginavo...la cosa veramente ridicola.. @_farfalla_ leggi bene, sono diventata puntuale!!! Roba da non credere


che ore sono ? CVD :rotfl:

se sei puntuale vuol dire che gli impegni sono buona cosa


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che ore sono ? CVD :rotfl:
> 
> se sei puntuale vuol dire che gli impegni sono buona cosa


..appunto:rotfl::rotfl:

adesso faccio la brava bimba e filo a letto 

sai che credo sia una diversa percezione della mia posizione rispetto al tempo?
Prima tentavo di governarlo "da fuori", cercando in un qualche modo di essere più veloce io...fra l'altro tendo ad essere più prestante in situazioni di emergenza, l'adrenalina mi piace e mi stimola, quindi probabilmente mi mettevo anche in condizione di arrivare lì, riempiendo fino all'orlo per sfruttare quel tipo di energia
Adesso mi ci sento calata "dentro". Ed è un po' come essere trasportata...faccio meno cose sul breve periodo e non riesco più a farci star dentro tutto come prima. Ma sul lungo periodo è tutto meglio concatenato e meno scattoso e iperattivo...

Piccole donne crescono


----------



## Buscopann (1 Dicembre 2016)

meno 1

Se dovessi esserci io avrei un'erezione che durerebbe fino a domani sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


PS. [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]..segui l'esempio di "Tutti Pazzi per Mary" :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> meno 1
> 
> Se dovessi esserci io avrei un'erezione che durerebbe fino a domani sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Eh ma temo che non ce ne sarebbe di bisogno, purtroppo.

Nei giorni scorsi ho chiesto un po in giro a qualche utentessa, cosi a puro titolo informativo, ma mi è stato detto che di trombare dopo cena non se ne parla neanche.

Risposte molto delicate peraltro

Dal : "ma ti sei almeno visto?"

Al: "piuttosto scopo con Trump"

Una botta di autostima insomma...

Che gente umana c'è in giro.. Bah...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> meno 1Se dovessi esserci io avrei un'erezione che durerebbe fino a domani sera :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:BuscopannPS. @_Skorpio_..segui l'esempio di "Tutti Pazzi per Mary" :carneval:


buongiorno mia suppostina preferita :inlove: 

ma tu vai? Non sei "prenotato" per la settimana seguente ?


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Nel senso che ci sarai, spero!!


Assolutamente.


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Assolutamente.


Confido in te. Siediti tra Farfalla e Skorpus domini e stai pronto a menar mazzate


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Confido in te. Siediti tra Farfalla e Skorpus domini e stai pronto a menar mazzate


.
Io vorrei capire perchè a ogni cena devo avere qualcuno che mi controlla per conto di qualcun altro


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io vorrei capire perchè a ogni cena devo avere qualcuno che mi controlla per conto di qualcun altro


No gioia :inlove: parlavo di Skorpio


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No gioia :inlove: parlavo di Skorpio


Ho capito ma tu non ci sei, lascialo fare skorpiuccio


----------



## ilnikko (1 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito ma tu non ci sei, lascialo fare skorpiuccio


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io vorrei capire perchè a ogni cena devo avere qualcuno che mi controlla per conto di qualcun altro


:rotfl::rotfl:
tutti chiacchieroni Sti uomini


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito ma tu non ci sei, lascialo fare skorpiuccio


LASCIATECI LAVORARE!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> LASCIATECI LAVORARE!!


Oh mon dieu!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> LASCIATECI LAVORARE!!


.
dopo ieri sera non sei credibile.....e non aggiungo altro  
@_ilnikko_ puoi stare tranquillo che come giustamente dice @_Fiammetta_ qui sono tutti chiaccheroni


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> dopo ieri sera non sei credibile.....e non aggiungo altro
> @_ilnikko_ puoi stare tranquillo che come giustamente dice @_Fiammetta_ qui sono tutti chiaccheroni


Beh... Se c'è qualcuno che non dovrebbe aggiungere altro, quello veramente sarei io.

O forse dovrei aggiungere molto

Ma mi astengo, perché sono un signore. Un signore vero!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> dopo ieri sera non sei credibile.....e non aggiungo altro
> @_ilnikko_ puoi stare tranquillo che come giustamente dice @_Fiammetta_ qui sono tutti chiaccheroni





Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh... Se c'è qualcuno che non dovrebbe aggiungere altro, quello veramente sarei io.
> 
> O forse dovrei aggiungere molto
> 
> Ma mi astengo, perché sono un signore. Un signore vero!


Che hai combinato ieri sera [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ?!?!?! 

di,di a [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] tua :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che hai combinato ieri sera @_Skorpio_ ?!?!?!
> 
> di,di a @_Fiammetta_ tua :rotfl:


.
hai dimenticato un "non" tra che e hai
come distruggere l'autostima di una donna
 [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] dove sei?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> hai dimenticato un "non" tra che e hai
> come distruggere l'autostima di una donna
> [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] dove sei?


..ma se ti ho strizzato l'occhiolino 2 o 3 volte, ammiccando col capo la zona ascensori x salire in camera... Ma dai!

Ma se qui siete tutte utonte che volete la richiesta in bollo, non è responsabilità mia, eh.... 

Facciamola un popò finita


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> dopo ieri sera non sei credibile.....e non aggiungo altro
> @_ilnikko_ puoi stare tranquillo che come giustamente dice @_Fiammetta_ qui sono tutti chiaccheroni





Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh... Se c'è qualcuno che non dovrebbe aggiungere altro, quello veramente sarei io.
> 
> O forse dovrei aggiungere molto
> 
> Ma mi astengo, perché sono un signore. Un signore vero!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che hai combinato ieri sera @_Skorpio_ ?!?!?!
> 
> di,di a @_Fiammetta_ tua :rotfl:





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> hai dimenticato un "non" tra che e hai
> come distruggere l'autostima di una donna
> @_ilnikko_ dove sei?


----------



## patroclo (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> hai dimenticato un "non" tra che e hai
> come distruggere l'autostima di una donna
> @_ilnikko_ dove sei?


.....te lo devo menare stasera ?:kick:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 12209


mi piaci sempre di più :inlove:
....Ma quello non è [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]  rotfl 

 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] lunedì te fo la festa, uomo avvisato .... 

Astenersi  pettegoli  e perditempo :rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..ma se ti ho strizzato l'occhiolino 2 o 3 volte, ammiccando col capo la zona ascensori x salire in camera... Ma dai!
> 
> Ma se qui siete tutte utonte che volete la richiesta in bollo, non è responsabilità mia, eh....
> 
> Facciamola un popò finita


:ira::kick:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piaci sempre di più :inlove:


 [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..ma se ti ho strizzato l'occhiolino 2 o 3 volte, ammiccando col capo la zona ascensori x salire in camera... Ma dai!
> 
> Ma se qui siete tutte utonte che volete la richiesta in bollo, non è responsabilità mia, eh....
> 
> Facciamola un popò finita


.
Senti me bene
Qui ci sono testimoni che più di una volta hai dichiarato che se inviti una donna a cena lo fai con un secondo fine
Ora: mi hai invitato per un aperitivo nel tuo hotel, e restiamo nella Hall (e va bene) poi quando è il momento di salutarci mi inviti a cena
Io secondo te cosa ho pensato avendoti letto? (E' fatta:carneval
Cena, non mi fai pagare (sai che è una cosa che odio ma ci passo sopra pensando al dopocena), ti riporto in hotel. Due baci sulle guance e tanti saluti?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Tu sai come ferire una donna......


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....te lo devo menare stasera ?:kick:


.
Grazie sei un amico


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piaci sempre di più :inlove:
> ....Ma quello non è @_perplesso_  rotfl
> 
> @_perplesso_ lunedì te fo la festa, uomo avvisato ....
> ...


.
Io sono giorni che penso che [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] sia il suo clone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> @_farfalla_


.
Lo so che esisto solo io per te
Non mi impensierisce


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> :ira::kick:


Guarda che non so se hai capito che in tutto questo io sono la vittima

Non lo volevo fare, me l hanno fatto fare!

Il problema è che non me ne sono accorto in tempo.

E non era nemmeno sola! Me ne sono accorto che c'era un tale seduto li vicino con una faccia a biscaro, che ogni tanto guardava e faceva il vago


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Lo so che esisto solo io per te
> Non mi impensierisce


:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io sono giorni che penso che @_ilnikko_ sia il suo clone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cosa ??


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> @_farfalla_


:rotfl:stai guadagnando punti 



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io sono giorni che penso che @_ilnikko_ sia il suo clone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per carità di dio non far venire Sti dubbi che abbiamo avuto ondate  di paranoici :rotfl:



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Lo so che esisto solo io per te
> Non mi impensierisce


Ma stasera mentre sei a cena io e [MENTION=4875]ilnikko[/MENTION] ci si trova qui :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:stai guadagnando punti
> 
> per carità di dio non far venire Sti dubbi che abbiamo avuto ondate  di paranoici :rotfl:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> cosa ??
> 
> View attachment 12210


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> cosa ??
> 
> View attachment 12210


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Senti me bene
> Qui ci sono testimoni che più di una volta hai dichiarato che se inviti una donna a cena lo fai con un secondo fine
> Ora: mi hai invitato per un aperitivo nel tuo hotel, e restiamo nella Hall (e va bene) poi quando è il momento di salutarci mi inviti a cena
> ...


Eh no mia cara  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] , non è andata affatto cosi... 

Devi dire degli occhiolini e delle ammiccate, sennò non si capisce

Quando ho visto che proprio non ci "sentivi" su quell'argomento, a quel punto tutto il resto che conta??

Ormai ero fuori

E siccome sono un signore vero, per toglierti da una tua situazione dove potevi esser in imbarazzo, dato il tuo evidente rifiuto, ho detto se volevamo mangiare qualcosa, per toglierti dal disagio

Perché sono un signore, io!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


>


Gli racconto una fiaba :angeletto:


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli racconto una fiaba :angeletto:


I don't think so


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Si*

A riga se po sapè cosa cazzo è successo?buon giorno a tutti.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> I don't think so


:rotfl: Title "sex bomb" do you like fiaba ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A riga se po sapè cosa cazzo è successo?buon giorno a tutti.


loro dicono che stasera vanno a cena insieme, io mi sto organizzando per una serata piacevole


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> A riga se po sapè cosa cazzo è successo?buon giorno a tutti.


Succede, caro [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] , che x una volta nella vita che uno sceglie di comportarsi correttamente con le donne, subito lo prende nel culo fino alle palle.

M da domani si cambia!

Anzi... Da stasera!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Siete scemi! Poi qualcuno ci crede e magari rosica pure.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siete scemi! Poi qualcuno ci crede e magari rosica pure.


Vorrei capire cosa c'è da rosicare di due che si sono visti e non hanno combinato nulla


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi piaci sempre di più :inlove:
> ....Ma quello non è [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]  rotfl
> 
> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] lunedì te fo la festa, uomo avvisato ....
> ...


Questa me l'ero persa! Ahah!!!!!

Mi piacciono le feste...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa me l'ero persa! Ahah!!!!!
> 
> Mi piacciono le feste...


Anche a me soprattutto se le organizzo io :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2016)

*Ah*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Succede, caro @_oscuro_ , che x una volta nella vita che uno sceglie di comportarsi correttamente con le donne, subito lo prende nel culo fino alle palle.
> 
> M da domani si cambia!
> 
> Anzi... Da stasera!


Ah ho capito.
Comportarsi correttamente non paga mai.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*

Beh insomma....
Una serata da incubo

Che avrei avuto a che fare con gente spocchiosa e supponente un po lo avevo capito da solo, non ci vogliono scienziati, basta leggere 2 minuti e si capisce.

E ci sono anche abituato, in verità.

Ma a questo livello non me lo sarei mai aspettato, boria, puzza sotto il naso, sufficienza..

Ti girassero i coglioni...

Almeno si fosse mangiato decentemente... 

Una serata da dimenticare proprio


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh insomma....
> Una serata da incubo
> 
> Che avrei avuto a che fare con gente spocchiosa e supponente un po lo avevo capito da solo, non ci vogliono scienziati, basta leggere 2 minuti e si capisce.
> ...


Arrivato a questo punto  dovrei chiederti in privato se hai da dire qualcosa e tu dovresti mandarmi un mp zoologico :rotfl:
ma mi asterrò certe brutte abitudini le abbiamo perse ( fortunatamente ) 

insomma te che ti sei mangiato ?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Arrivato a questo punto  dovrei chiederti in privato se hai da dire qualcosa e tu dovresti mandarmi un mp zoologico :rotfl:
> ma mi asterrò certe brutte abitudini le abbiamo perse ( fortunatamente )
> 
> insomma te che ti sei mangiato ?


Non é grave cosa ha mangiato ma con chi l'ha diviso 
Sono di corsa ma dopo commento quel post vergognoso che ha scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non é grave cosa ha mangiato ma con chi l'ha diviso
> Sono di corsa ma dopo commento quel post vergognoso che ha scritto


Insomma quando vengo su a Milano mi porterò dietro un paninazzo co la mortazza, se no mi affamate :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh insomma....
> Una serata da incubo
> 
> Che avrei avuto a che fare con gente spocchiosa e supponente un po lo avevo capito da solo, non ci vogliono scienziati, basta leggere 2 minuti e si capisce.
> ...




Voglio sperare che stai scherzando......., mi sembrano tutte persone simpatiche.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Dicembre 2016)

Almeno si fosse mangiato decentemente... 

su questo, quando passi dalle mie zone ti porto io a pranzo va be?????


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh insomma....
> Una serata da incubo
> 
> Che avrei avuto a che fare con gente spocchiosa e supponente un po lo avevo capito da solo, non ci vogliono scienziati, basta leggere 2 minuti e si capisce.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Almeno si fosse mangiato decentemente...
> 
> su questo, quando passi dalle mie zone ti porto io a pranzo va be?????


Ma ancora credi a quello che dice? Non voleva più lasciarci. Ho dovuto buttarlo fuori dall'auto ed erano quasi le 3


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ancora credi a quello che dice? Non voleva più lasciarci. Ho dovuto buttarlo fuori dall'auto ed erano quasi le 3


E il ristorante, suggerito da me , fantastico. Cucina milanese :spaghetti:


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh insomma....
> Una serata da incubo
> 
> Che avrei avuto a che fare con gente spocchiosa e supponente un po lo avevo capito da solo, non ci vogliono scienziati, basta leggere 2 minuti e si capisce.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Andiamo al dunque cosa avete mangiato ?:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ossobuco con il risotto 
Brasato con il risotto 
Leda vegetariano
Lostris pasta con funghi e ragù credo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] hai sbagliato a organizzare questa cena
Ti sei rovinato l'immagine da cattivo che avevi
Ora qui se vuoi ti si mantiene il gioco ma è dura dopo essersi trovati davanti un toscanaccio simpatico come te. E che manco ci prova per altro 
A me hai conquistato dopo il secondo "mi garba" ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ossobuco con il risotto
> Brasato con il risotto
> Leda vegetariano
> Lostris pasta con funghi e ragù credo


Ossobuco con il risotto :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque @_Skorpio_ hai sbagliato a organizzare questa cena
> Ti sei rovinato l'immagine da cattivo che avevi
> Ora qui se vuoi ti si mantiene il gioco ma è dura dopo essersi trovati davanti un toscanaccio simpatico come te. E che manco ci prova per altro
> A me hai conquistato dopo il secondo "mi garba" ahahah


Anche a me "mi garba" il toscanaccio  

ma cattivo [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ?!?!?!  WHY ?


----------



## Divì (3 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque @_Skorpio_ hai sbagliato a organizzare questa cena
> Ti sei rovinato l'immagine da cattivo che avevi
> Ora qui se vuoi ti si mantiene il gioco ma è dura dopo essersi trovati davanti un toscanaccio simpatico come te. E che manco ci prova per altro
> A me hai conquistato dopo il secondo "mi garba" ahahah


.
Quotone!   

Una bella serata, mangiato bene, bevuto non troppo ma qb.....

grazie a Farfie e Brunetta per l'impeccabile "vision" su cose e persone.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2016)

Insomma...manco una tetta è uscita. Un mi sono perso niente allora. :carneval:

Ma [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] sotto il turbante li tiene i capelli?  

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Insomma...manco una tetta è uscita. Un mi sono perso niente allora. :carneval:
> 
> Ma @_Skorpio_ sotto il turbante li tiene i capelli?
> 
> Buscopann


  Io prima voglio leggere la versione di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io prima voglio leggere la versione di  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


Vabbè..ma [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ha fatto il gentleman pare...io però me lo vedo che appena saluta [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] e sale in camera si fa un pippone enorme..di lava i denti..e va a dormire :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma @_Skorpio_ ha fatto il gentleman pare...io però me lo vedo che appena saluta @_farfalla_ e sale in camera si fa un pippone enorme..di lava i denti..e va a dormire :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl:Tra il Pippone e lavarsi i denti, spero si sia lavato le mani :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ha fatto il gentleman pare...io però me lo vedo che appena saluta [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] e sale in camera si fa un pippone enorme..di lava i denti..e va a dormire :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Sono costretto a cederti il mio avatar.. 

Purtroppo è andata esattamente cosi.. 


Però ha anche ragione  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] nel dire che dopo mi sono lavato le mani..

Insomma... Avete ragione tutti..


----------



## Buscopann (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Tra il Pippone e lavarsi i denti, spero si sia lavato le mani :rotfl:





Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono costretto a cederti il mio avatar..
> 
> Purtroppo è andata esattamente cosi..
> 
> ...


Qualcuno dice che prevenga le carie. È per quello che prima di ingoiare è sempre consigliabile fare i risciacqui.

Meditate donne..meditate :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Comunque [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] hai sbagliato a organizzare questa cena
> Ti sei rovinato l'immagine da cattivo che avevi
> Ora qui se vuoi ti si mantiene il gioco ma è dura dopo essersi trovati davanti un toscanaccio simpatico come te. E che manco ci prova per altro
> A me hai conquistato dopo il secondo "mi garba" ahahah


Te e tutti voi che eravate alla cena mi avete conquistato e affascinato, ognuno x sue particolarità...

Però... Scusa...   io veramente non ho mai detto che sono cattivo, se qualcuno lo possa pensare o aver questa immagine di me, questo va bene, ma dammi atto che avrebbe eventualmente fatto "tutto da solo"

E io gli arrosti degli altri non posso eventualmente mica farmi carico di sistemarli, ho già i miei problemi con i miei, di arrosti,


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono costretto a cederti il mio avatar..
> 
> Purtroppo è andata esattamente cosi..
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma è vero che la Bruni da i pizzicotti sulle chiappe ai commensali e poi svicola fischiettando ?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qualcuno dice che prevenga le carie. È per quello che prima di ingoiare è sempre consigliabile fare i risciacqui.
> 
> Meditate donne..meditate :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Sticazziiiii questo non lo sapevo  

ora vado da  ovidio e gli dico che  tocca fare igiene orale :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te e tutti voi che eravate alla cena mi avete conquistato e affascinato, ognuno x sue particolarità...
> 
> Però... Scusa...   io veramente non ho mai detto che sono cattivo, se qualcuno lo possa pensare o aver questa immagine di me, questo va bene, ma dammi atto che avrebbe eventualmente fatto "tutto da solo"
> 
> E io gli arrosti degli altri non posso eventualmente mica farmi carico di sistemarli, ho già i miei problemi con i miei, di arrosti,


Certo che non lo hai mai detto tu...ti dipinge qualcuno così anche se forse il termine non è proprio corretto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

[MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] è stata l'altra new entry dei raduni, solo che io gli voglio troppo bene e non sono obiettiva nel fare il commento su di lui.....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma è vero che la Bruni da i pizzicotti sulle chiappe ai commensali e poi svicola fischiettando ?


Questo te lo confermo.

Io mi sono un attimo risentito in verità, ma lei mi ha replicato dandomi una piccola ma interessante lezione sulla "tolleranza" .. (Ciao [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  )


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo te lo confermo.
> 
> Io mi sono un attimo risentito in verità, ma lei mi ha replicato dandomi una piccola ma interessante lezione sulla "tolleranza" .. (Ciao [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  )


Oltre che essere tollerante è buona ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo te lo confermo.
> 
> Io mi sono un attimo risentito in verità, ma lei mi ha replicato dandomi una piccola ma interessante lezione sulla "tolleranza" .. (Ciao @_Brunetta_  )


Immagino :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Insomma...manco una tetta è uscita. Un mi sono perso niente allora. :carneval:
> 
> Ma [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] sotto il turbante li tiene i capelli?
> 
> Buscopann


Comunque io e [MENTION=6021]Leda[/MENTION] ci siamo sbaciottati e tocchicchiati un bel po, e fatto alla facciaccia tua... Ci ha fatto pure più gusto.. Sappilo!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo te lo confermo.
> 
> Io mi sono un attimo risentito in verità, ma lei mi ha replicato dandomi una piccola ma interessante lezione sulla "tolleranza" .. (Ciao @_Brunetta_  )





farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre che essere tollerante è buona ahahah


 Sono buonissima


----------



## Leda (3 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Comunque io e @_Leda_ ci siamo sbaciottati e tocchicchiati un bel po, e fatto alla facciaccia tua... Ci ha fatto pure più gusto.. Sappilo!!



Aspetta di sapere cosa faremo io e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] il 10 prima di provocare così apertamente :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Aspetta di sapere cosa faremo io e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] il 10 prima di provocare così apertamente :mexican:


Quindi il 10 vado in bianco un'altra volta 
E son soddisfazioni


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Leda ha detto:


> Aspetta di sapere cosa faremo io e [MENTION=2730]Buscopann[/MENTION] il 10 prima di provocare così apertamente :mexican:


Ieri sera mi hai promesso solo una birra piccola, in piedi 2 minuti al bar della stazione. Io ho (poca) fiducia


----------



## ilnikko (3 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


>


Ti ho pensato tutto il tempo un po' insospettita che tu e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] non foste sul forum ...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che non lo hai mai detto tu...ti dipinge qualcuno così anche se forse il termine non è proprio corretto


Ah si...  ? Ma ci devo credere o scherzi?

E quale sarebbe il termine corretto?... Sono curioso...

E questi "pittori" dove espongono?

L'arte mi ha sempre affascinato, specialmente i pittori "impressionisti".. 

Li trovo molto simpatici


----------



## Leda (4 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi il 10 vado in bianco un'altra volta
> E son soddisfazioni





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ieri sera mi hai promesso solo una birra piccola, in piedi 2 minuti al bar della stazione. Io ho (poca) fiducia



Nonpossofarcela :risata::risata::risata::risata:

Vi adoro :inlove:


----------



## danny (5 Dicembre 2016)

Bella serata.
L'osso buco col risotto (o il risotto con l'ossobuco) meraviglioso.
Passato tutta la serata a discutere di sesso anale e di BDSM.
Il fatto che ci ridessimo sopra evidenzia il puro spirito dialettico che alimentava la conversazione
(di spirito sicuramente si trattava, credo fosse dialettico ma non ci giurerei).
New entry:
Skorpio è esattamente come te lo aspetti escludendo l'accento toscano che qui non emerge.
Leda ha un suo modo di essere affascinante con discrezione, ed è un complimento.
Kikko lo invidio, in una certa maniera. Non solo per gli occhi azzurri non 'cecati come i miei che sono marroni, ma anche per certe sue capacità che sono emerse durante la serata.
E qui mi fermo perché sono sicuro che verrò travisato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bella serata.
> L'osso buco col risotto (o il risotto con l'ossobuco) meraviglioso.
> Passato tutta la serata a discutere di sesso anale e di BDSM.
> Il fatto che ci ridessimo sopra evidenzia il puro spirito dialettico che alimentava la conversazione
> ...


Ecco di cosa parlavi quando ti sei allontanato! :carneval:


----------



## Divì (6 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bella serata.
> L'osso buco col risotto (o il risotto con l'ossobuco) meraviglioso.
> Passato tutta la serata a discutere di sesso anale e di BDSM.
> Il fatto che ci ridessimo sopra evidenzia il puro spirito dialettico che alimentava la conversazione
> ...


Skorpio è meglio di come sembra e gli occhi di kikko sono bellissimi, pieni di intelligenza e dolcezza


----------

